# Error 525



## classic33 (23 Sep 2019)

Handshake Error

Getting this message on a frequent basis, of late. PC, tablet or mobile makes no difference.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2019)

I got that a short while ago. I thought I'd hit the wrong thing on the phone keyboard. 
Pressed the back button and all was fine.


----------



## Sharky (23 Sep 2019)

It's friday, it's 525 and it's ........


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2019)

I've just had the same error message, and its telling me the error is at cyclechat, fine after I pressed the back button.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2019)

Sharky said:


> It's friday, it's 525 and it's ........


You'll confuse folk with that.


----------



## Sharky (23 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll confuse folk with that.


Only the youngsters.

Award youself a cabbage


----------



## roadrash (24 Sep 2019)

or a pencil


----------



## si_c (24 Sep 2019)

Just on the one website or all websites?


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

si_c said:


> Just on the one website or all websites?


Just this one.


----------

